# Mandala Summer Grow



## bho_expertz (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

Have started a new growth and the goal is to have it ready for Summer  

Have made some upgrades in the setup. Have now a HomeBox XL ( 1,20x1,20x2 in meters ). The vegging will be 18x6 with a 400 hps and the flowering with the 600 hps and the 400 hps ( if money available at the time for another cooltube).

The soil is BioNova with some perlite.
The seeds are from Mandala and the strains are Ganesh, Sadhu, 8 Miles High and the Safari freebies.

Three Ganesh possible were twin ( or soil contamination ) and were separated to their own pot. Going to see how it goes ... If contamination or twins  .

Some have sprouted, some didn't and some are in the towels.













Happy rolls


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck bho, it seems you are off to a great start.  A lot of people here speak highly of Mandala.  I just germed my last 5 Mandala Hashberry about two weeks ago.  I will be keeping track of your grow.  GREEN MOJO!

-SSF-


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well this should be fun! YAY! lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2011)

18x6 veg space? That is a big space....400watt HPS will come up short lumen wise...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have enough room for my satori right now. That makes me sad. 

Good luck bho!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 30, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 18x6 veg space? That is a big space....400watt HPS will come up short lumen wise...



18hours light on x 6 hours light off  

The space is 4 feet ( 1,20meters ) x 4 feet x 6,4 feet ( made the convert don't know if it is correct :doh: )

---



			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Good luck bho, it seems you are off to a great start.  A lot of people here speak highly of Mandala.  I just germed my last 5 Mandala Hashberry about two weeks ago.  I will be keeping track of your grow.  GREEN MOJO!
> 
> -SSF-



Thanks dude ... Going to give a check in latest news of yours GJ 

---



			
				rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Well this should be fun! YAY! lol



Hope so 

---



			
				TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I don't have enough room for my satori right now. That makes me sad.
> 
> Good luck bho!!



Satori will be some in the future but in the list  Thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 18hours light on x 6 hours light off
> 
> The space is 4 feet ( 1,20meters ) x 4 feet x 6,4 feet ( made the convert don't know if it is correct :doh: )




Ah that was the light schedule...lol. Okay makes more sense....good luck bro...green mojo.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

Here a quick update ... Two weeks tomorrow since seeds in soil. Others one week and some others a couple of days.

The ones that have sprouted until now:
Ganesh - 4
Safari - 2
Sadhu - 1
8 Miles High - 1

Waiting to sprout:
Safari - 3
Sadhu - 2
8 Miles High - 2

The Ganesh seeds impressed me ... The way they germed, the growth and the possible twins ... Good genes i hope.

Group Shoot



The "can be Twins"


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

Another twin ... A Sadhu seed ... Going to take some macros of the twins ... 4 in total ... 15 have sprouted  ... waiting for the last 5 .. Fingers crossed


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 3, 2011)

You sure your just not popping 2 seeds!!! :rofl:

I've never heard of twins before...Are the "extras" sickly at all? I couldnt tell by the pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there a reason that you are vegging at 18/6 instead of 24/7?

I love Mandala strains.  I have not tried the Ganesh or the Sadhu--looking forward to seeing them growing.


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 3, 2011)

how do you mean they are twins? do you get 2 out of one seed?? My ganesh one of them has 3 sets of leaves instead of 2


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> You sure your just not popping 2 seeds!!! :rofl:
> 
> I've never heard of twins before...Are the "extras" sickly at all? I couldnt tell by the pics.


 
Nope ... Not two seeds  . Or it is soil contamination ( that i doubt because of the soil quality ) or they are twins. The Sadhu was for sure. Sadly i didn't take any picture before separating them.

What i notice is a slower development of them but that is because they need to root again after the separation ( i think ). Will post some pics after i transplant the older ones.

---



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that you are vegging at 18/6 instead of 24/7?
> 
> I love Mandala strains. I have not tried the Ganesh or the Sadhu--looking forward to seeing them growing.


 
Mostly because of electricity bill.

You are welcome to give tips ... The knowledge is appreciatted.

---



			
				BudMuncher said:
			
		

> how do you mean they are twins? do you get 2 out of one seed?? My ganesh one of them has 3 sets of leaves instead of 2


 
Yep ... Two of one seed :doh: . I got 4 extra plants     .

I also notice some "deformation" in the aspect of them. They look a bit mutant. Sadly my cam ( D70 but with a weird lens ) isn't able to macro nicelly so i can't show you guys exactaly what i mean, but i will try to master the beast and shoot something nice.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

Transplant time ... Cu later agalitor ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Mostly because of electricity bill.
> 
> You are welcome to give tips ... The knowledge is appreciatted.



Marijuana will grow all the time it has light (and other necessary things ).  When you run your lights 18/6 you are lengthening your veg time/and or encouraging stretch.  A plant grown under 24/7 light will generally have more internodes and tighter internode spacing--this translates into more budding sites, which translates into a larger yield in a shorter period of time.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep i know ... But the cost for now is not acceptable ... Perhaps in another grow ... The 400 watts kills one pocket  ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

Have made the transplant of 5 of them. 4 Ganesh and 1 Sadhu.

The 5 after the transplant



The young ones



The twins - 3 Ganesh and 1 Sadhu



The next ones ( tomorrow perhaps )



The family shoot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2011)

Running a 400W 24/7 instead of 18/6 probably costs less than $10 a month.  We are talking about 2.4 kilowatts a day.  If you are paying .10 a KW (I pay between .065 and .08 a kw on a sliding scale), that is about $7.20 a month.  This is easily offset by simple energy saving things you can do with your home.  The difference in internode spacing can be substantial.  More internodes results in more budding sites, which results in more yield.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 4, 2011)

The Kilowatt here is 0,1326&#8364;. Can be substantial or is substancial? And plus the extractor ? Will try that for the winter grow where is easier to control the temps.
Thanks THG.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Running a 400W 24/7 instead of 18/6 probably costs less than $10 a month. We are talking about 2.4 kilowatts a day. If you are paying .10 a KW (I pay between .065 and .08 a kw on a sliding scale), that is about $7.20 a month. This is easily offset by simple energy saving things you can do with your home. The difference in internode spacing can be substantial. More internodes results in more budding sites, which results in more yield.


 
Will wait until i transplant all of them and will change to 24/7  :aok:

... Perhaps this change will help in a bigger growth in less time. Thanks THG ... You have make my brain work a little.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey bho, congrats on the twins.
The Hemp Goddness knows her stuff.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't wait until all transplanted and changed the light to 24/7 now. Will keep a sharp eye on temps.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 5, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey bho, congrats on the twins.
> The Hemp Goddness knows her stuff.
> Keep up the good work.



Yep she knows ... :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey BHO i missed the start but im here now THG is right, one thing i have noticed when useing 18/6 or 24/0 is they will grow to around the same size but like THG said 24/0 will give you more nodes in the same amont of high 18/6 seem to let them stretch alittle resulting in less node's in the same high 
mojo for the twin's 
peace fruity


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 8, 2011)

24/0 is certainly better for veg if you can get away with it... Tighter nodes for flowering!


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 8, 2011)

Personally I use 18/6 for veg for the same reasons (electricity bill) but I have never done 24/0 yet so can't comment on the difference yet. Would love to get another grow tent to be able to do it and compare them for myself, maybe do a journal on it one day...

Hope your plants are well buddy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2011)

It is a biological fact that marijuana will grow all the time the lights are on and that it will stretch when the lights are off.  I view running vegging lights at 18/6 about the same way as running your flowering lights 10/14--you are not getting the most out of your plants.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 8, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey BHO i missed the start but im here now THG is right, one thing i have noticed when useing 18/6 or 24/0 is they will grow to around the same size but like THG said 24/0 will give you more nodes in the same amont of high 18/6 seem to let them stretch alittle resulting in less node's in the same high
> mojo for the twin's
> peace fruity


Thanks Fruity. Let's see how it goes ... it will be 24 hours on for at least 5 weeks ... Let's see  Hope that yours tip on the light can give me that extra bud that i need 



			
				Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> 24/0 is certainly better for veg if you can get away with it... Tighter nodes for flowering!


Thanks Gix 



			
				BudMuncher said:
			
		

> Personally I use 18/6 for veg for the same reasons (electricity bill) but I have never done 24/0 yet so can't comment on the difference yet. Would love to get another grow tent to be able to do it and compare them for myself, maybe do a journal on it one day...
> 
> Hope your plants are well buddy


Doing the maths the difference is not that much ( i hope !!! ) :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Have repotted all the wannabe ladies. 14 plants. Some have some weird mutations but i guess they will get fine later on in the game.

The bigger plants were the first germinated ( 2 and a half weeks ago ) and the smallest are the twins and some other that i put in the soil later on( 10 days ago ). Pretty sure that the twins are not soil contamination  

From now on 4/5 weeks vegging and some topping at the 4th or the 5th node. Let's see how it goes ...

The pics:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

The mutations are Whorled Phyllotaxy.

Here is the thread since i cannot put images in this thread that are in other threads already.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55706

Going to water the plants today with 6.5 as PH.

Laterzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Just to keep a track. Watered them first time with nutes. BioGrow 2 ml per litre. EC 1.000 and 6.5 PH. Two liters the bigger ones and the smallers half a liter.
Going to take some photos tonight and start reading about topping since i don't do that for some years. Perhaps any new technique :doh:?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Hick,

Thanks for the edit ... Will try to put all the Quotes in the same Post.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Some pics of the plants. Should i wait to have more growth until top ? Or should i top since the 4th node appearance ? Not going to clone the tops. Please advice :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Another just to keep track of things.

Topped three Ganesh @ 4th node. Today will probably top a Safari and a Sadhu.

Things looking sweet. No problems, temps between 27ºC ( 81ºF ) and 30.5ºC ( 87ºF ), RH 35% to 48%.

Going to take some photos laterzzz ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi MJers,

The pics.

Those are the plants that were topped already



A group shoot



The twins 



:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi MJers,

These are my other plants ... @ the balcony receiving the best light from Our Father the Sun ... 
Tomatos, Pimento, Cilantro and Basil ... Food and herbs ... Just like the rest :doh:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

where's the auto's Bho look's perfect for a sneaky 1 or 2 hehe
who's is the flower power car ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> where's the auto's Bho look's perfect for a sneaky 1 or 2 hehe
> who's is the flower power car ?


 
Don't want to draw attentions ... It is jail time here so no fooling around  .

Neighbour car  

Thanks for the "ego feeding"


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

I know how you feel about the attention deal.. I thought about trying to get away with a small auto grow amongst the lilies and tomatoes on my balcony, but am more worried about the smell than being seen... I've got five other apartments within very close proximity,  two of which are above the level of mine (2nd floor of three floors) and visual confirmation to a smell would spell disaster for me! It's a serious "criminal" offense here too buddy; but we're trying to get some sort of medicinal regulated system through congress now! Won't be another ten years and the wave of full legalization will make it's way from Colorado around the nation! :yay: that'll be a day to remember!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

The problem is not the auto in the balcony ... But the tent inside house .
In the neighborhood country they already can have up to 3 plants and seeds shops are thriving. Perhaps in some years it will be worldwide


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi MJers,

This is the 28th day of the growth. Different dates of germination :doh: . Have topped another 2 today so 7 plants topped at the 4th node.

When i opened the tent today morning almost got scared ... My little jungle  






Next week will change them to 12/12 just don't know when yet :hubba: 

What do you think ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking nice!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

Also think so  ... Thanks THG ...


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

looking great m8 nice and green do they have alternative node's yet ? been sexed


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking great m8 nice and green do they have alternative node's yet ? been sexed


 
Thanks Fruity ... The older ones have already some alternate nodes, but need to wait for the younger ones before change the light since i only have one tent  .


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

are they all fem if so flip as soon as there ready otherwise 
Bho go jungle style what tent 4x4 ?

i just read it it's a 4x4 soon as they show i would flip, i did 9 in that space they had 6 week's veg (soil)bit of a jungle it was lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

There are some males for sure ... But jungle style is great 
Next week ... Going to wait for the next watering so i can mix some flo nutes ( just a touch  ) , before flipping


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> There are some males for sure ... But jungle style is great
> Next week ... Going to wait for the next watering so i can mix some flo nutes ( just a touch  ) , before flipping



Don't get too anxious.  I wouldn't be giving flowering nutes yet.  You could have another 2-3 weeks before they sex and I wouldn't flip them until they are sexed.  The flowering nutes are a lot lower in N--if you start flowering nutes too soon, you will be N depleted way too soon.  I also wouldn't let my grow get too "jungley"--it makes for a lot of small popcorn buds, IMO


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 18, 2011)

Aloha bho~

Following along and subscribed... ur babies look great! Laughs @ "jungley"... I totally understand! :watchplant:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Don't get too anxious. I wouldn't be giving flowering nutes yet. You could have another 2-3 weeks before they sex and I wouldn't flip them until they are sexed. The flowering nutes are a lot lower in N--if you start flowering nutes too soon, you will be N depleted way too soon. I also wouldn't let my grow get too "jungley"--it makes for a lot of small popcorn buds, IMO


 
I was thinking in giving both ... The veg nute + the flo nute ... Is this bad idea ?

How can i not let it get too "jungley" ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Aloha bho~
> 
> Following along and subscribed... ur babies look great! Laughs @ "jungley"... I totally understand! :watchplant:


 
Aolha from hell   ... Thanks :hubba:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

stop topping them topping bushes them out, dont let them get to big b4 flower i would only flower the best 6 and thats pushing it depending on veg time are they all reg seeds ? how many ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

Regular seeds. 14 of them.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

Staying tuned.....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

you should be fine unless you end up with 14 female lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> you should be fine unless you end up with 14 female lol


That would be OverGrow !!! Good times :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Staying tuned.....





			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:



Thanks Rose and Roddy ...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a lot happier with more females than with less....assuming you're talking about plants. :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 18, 2011)

In both cases i prefer more than less


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Have changed the lights schedule to 12/12 on this "big" day. Hope that the *4/20 Saint* gives some yield and female ratio to this Op Mandala Grow :doh: .

Have also watered the plants yesterday. This was the way i watered ... 

1 - Let the pots get dry
2 - Water just with PH fixed to 6.5 ( but just a bit like 200ml per plant )
3 - Wait 4/5 hours
4 - Water with veg nutes, flo nutes ( for the 1st time and minimal usage ) and PH fix to 6.5 and EC to 1.200.

What do you guys think ? Is this ok ? Will now start to decrease the veg nutes and increase the flo nutes.

Going to keep a sharp eye for the upcoming days to get the males out and to raise the lights when necessary. After the removal of all the males will change the light to the 600 HPS.

Will also buy today a new carbon filter, some 11 liters ( 3 gallon ) buckets and dirt.

Going to take some pics today.

*Let's wait for some ladiezzzzzzzzzzzz* :hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Bho Happy 4/20 mate! I would think that even though you are watering twice, they are so close together that it shouldnt do any harm. Ive just never heard of anyone dividing up the watering. Just make sure they have a good dry cycle as well and they should do fine :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Hey Bho Happy 4/20 mate! I would think that even though you are watering twice, they are so close together that it shouldnt do any harm. Ive just never heard of anyone dividing up the watering. Just make sure they have a good dry cycle as well and they should do fine


Happy 4/20 to u too 
I do this because i read that you shouldn't fert the dry soil :doh:.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

I hadnt heard that about not fertilizing dry soil. I guess it would help the plant absorb the nutes instead of just the soil absorbing it. Thanks mate


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

MJers,

The pics ...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

They look healthy and green mate :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Moses ...


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi MJers'

Yesterday was day of inspection  ... but still no sex :doh:. This week i hope.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

They just dont want to show do they? They look really green mate


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

They are being shy ... the bastards


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

Have they alternating nodes yet? I can't remember how old they are now. I need to go back and reread your journal.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

How old are they now bho? Why not under 24 hour?

It is always good to fertilize after watering in my not so humble opinion. (from growing roses forever) 

My mandals are looking so robust I fear maleness. Bad karma, i take that back.

Looking good bho.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Have they alternating nodes yet? I can't remember how old they are now. I need to go back and reread your journal.


The older ones yes. The older ones have started germination 21April. So more or less 4 weeks since sprouted. The younger 3 weeks more or less.

Since i only have one grow space i have always to move all to flowering at the same time :doh:.

Thanks for passing by :hubba:



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> How old are they now bho? Why not under 24 hour?
> 
> It is always good to fertilize after watering in my not so humble opinion. (from growing roses forever)
> 
> ...


Rose ... Have changed to the flowering phase 12on/12off light. Because of that not 24 hours  ... Don't smoke that all alone ... Pass it on :48: 

Have also bought BioNova NoBurN so i can water the dry soil and to help absortion of nutes by the roots.
Mines are strong also ... Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

you are flowering before you know the sex? How tall are they?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

You can change to flowering phase when you want and that is the way to know the sex ... Some plants can show pre-flower, but usually they show sex after you change the light schedule. 3 feet the taller/older ones ... 2,5 feet the others. I have topped them @ 4 node so the height is "not real".


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

all mine have shown preflower, but they were clones.
wow, this will be fun to watch.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

never had plants that vegged more than 3 weeks ( after the seedling phase ) so no pre-flowers for me.
i also hope it will be fun ... Specially if a lot of females are present for party  ... For males i'm enough  ... My preciousss


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

none of my plants have alternating nodes, but they have been flowering for 55 days :aok: I guess I didnt let them get big enough


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

If i could plant some legally i would grow less and longer but it is all ilegal so more and small is the way.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

same here mate, it wont be that way forever though


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> You can change to flowering phase when you want and that is the way to know the sex ... Some plants can show pre-flower, but usually they show sex after you change the light schedule. 3 feet the taller/older ones ... 2,5 feet the others. I have topped them @ 4 node so the height is "not real".



Actually, that is not really true--most plants will show sex while still in veg.  And even though you can change to 12/12 anytime, they will not show sex until they are sexually mature (alternating nodes).  I think putting them into 132/12 before they are ready encourages stretch.  Most strains that I grow take 5-6 weeks to show.  I also do not see any alternating nodes.  The height of a plant really has nothing to do with its readiness for flowering.  Stretch is not growth--internodes are growth.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

:yeahthat:  Listen to THG. She has not steered me wrong yet.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

We listen ... But you do not need to wait for preflowers to start flowering ... Of course yield and strenght will be reduced ... But i do not know almost anyone that grows from seed and start the flowering phase after 6 weeks ... Most don't wait that long. It was a habbit to induce flowering and reveg again to get the males out. 
Again this is not a exact science you can do it lot's of different ways. With different results of course :doh:.

But we listen 

Anyone that only has one grow space ...

But i don't know that many ppl that grows :doh:    ... Because of that I listen


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> We listen ... But you do not need to wait for preflowers to start flowering ... Of course yield and strenght will be reduced ... But i do not know almost anyone that grows from seed and start the flowering phase after 6 weeks ... Most don't wait that long. It was a habbit to induce flowering and reveg again to get the males out.
> Again this is not a exact science you can do it lot's of different ways. With different results of course :doh:.
> 
> But we listen



I agree that there are more then one way to grow cannabis, I guess my question is, if your going to grow it, why not do the best job you can and not grow plants that 
"yield and strenght will be reduced"? Are you in a hurry?
I am just curious.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep in a hurry ... It should be ready now 4 harvest and a kilo all for me  but no ... and also space size ... 14 plants there is too much ...

Thanks RB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2011)

You can only "hurry them" so much.  The time they spend in 12/12 before they are sexually mature does not count as flowering time--you will start counting your flowering time when they show sex.  Also, since you have not sexed the plants, you will probably have 1/2 of them male.  This will leave you with 7 or so plants, which should be okay for your space.  

Are you saying that you are expecting a kilo of finished bud from this grow?


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Also, since you have not sexed the plants


Can you explain the part of "have not sexed the plants" ... This is the same thing that wait for preflowers ?


			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you are expecting a kilo of finished bud from this grow?


 Of course not ... that was a dream ... ready now and a kilo 
I already knew that you only count the flo time after one week ( usually the time to show sex ) when changing the lights (found that here in my last grow ... i'm learning until i die  ).

Have removed 7 males yesterday ... I think that all the other 7 are females ... 
Some have certain, others not really yet ...

Yesterday have meet the first grower ... now i have a friend    that also grows ... The result he is going to donate me today 2 mother plants for me to flower    ... Nice guy 

Some pics laterzzzzzzzzz ...


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Can you explain the part of "have not sexed the plants" ... This is the same thing that wait for preflowers ?
> 
> Of course not ... that was a dream ... ready now and a kilo
> I already knew that you only count the flo time after one week ( usually the time to show sex ) when changing the lights (found that here in my last grow ... i'm learning until i die  ).




Yes, waiting for the alternating nodes and the sexual maturity.

Isn't it great to have someone live and near by to talk grow with!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 30, 2011)

It is great  ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2011)

bho_expertz....Yesterday have meet the first grower ... now i have a friend :D :D :D that also grows ... The result he is going to donate me today 2 mother plants for me to flower :D :D :D ... Nice guy 

[/quote said:
			
		

> Where did you meet this person, how did you find out each other grew, and what do you REALLY know about this person.  This sounds scary to me....
> 
> Quarantine any plants you are gifted by another.  You can bring disease and pests into your space.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 30, 2011)

I became friend of the shop guy ... And this guy is a friend of him ... They usually exchange clones ... It is as safe as it can be. But i'm aware :batman:.

Will check them carefully. Thanks THG for the caring


----------



## bho_expertz (May 1, 2011)

The donations were one Sweet Seeds Black Jack and one Sweet Seeds Ice Cool both bonsai style ... Sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

Have taken all the males out and got 3 Sadhu and 3 Ganesh females. With the donations the tent is ready for full flower mode . 

8 ladies in total ...

Need still to repot 2 of them to 11 liters pots and the repoting phase (hard and boring ) is done. Can't imagine what it is to have lot's of plants to repot :holysheep:. My props to you big growers.

Will try to take some pics tonight.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like some lovely ladies there bho. Finally got some mandala seeds going. Can't wait to see some updated pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2011)

LOL--you think _repotting_ is hard and boring?  Wait til you start trimming.....

I still urge caution--beware of friends from grow shops--they can be LEOs.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Sounds like some lovely ladies there bho. Finally got some mandala seeds going. Can't wait to see some updated pics.


 
What strains do u have Ranger ? GJ already ? Going to give a peep. Tonight after repot the last 2 will take some pics.



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--you think _repotting_ is hard and boring? Wait til you start trimming.....
> 
> I still urge caution--beware of friends from grow shops--they can be LEOs.


 
THG once again thanks for caring but this one is not LEO. But i'm very cautious ... I never pay atm there ( money only ), no phone numbers, etc ...

Usually when i trim i'm very baked with some 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (use this 4/6 times a year - my dose 0.20g) so it is a very nice time that i have with the lady, both of us, trimming the plants :hubba: and bounding, but i never trimmed 8 plants ( in the same day ) so my opinion can change :doh:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 4, 2011)

I started 2 of the satori. They just popped so nothing started on them just yet. They're in my journal with the other 48 seeds that I just started. I'll update soon with pics of seedlings.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

Satori ... Hum ... It is in my wishlist ...


----------



## bho_expertz (May 4, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Today is the last day of week #1. They look good but i'm not feeling very confident when watering. This because i'm using this pots sizes for the first time and they are quite bigger from what i was using ( 6 liters to 11 liters ). But after some waterings i think i will be ok.

All the Mandala look great but of course the first ones are much bigger ... Once again have the problem of sizes in my grow space ... Ones tallers then others ...

Here are the photos ... I'm going to bed have a deserved sleep ... Cy'all

Can u see the lighter ? It is a Normal Clipper. 







IceCool "Donation"



Top View


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Aolha from hell   ... Thanks :hubba:


:rofl:  Lemme catch up, I've missed about 2 weeks... brb.

They look GREAT! Wow, esp when you go through the journal quickly to catch up... Nice job with the ladies, they look very happy.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 5, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Lemme catch up, I've missed about 2 weeks... brb.
> 
> They look GREAT! Wow, esp when you go through the journal quickly to catch up... Nice job with the ladies, they look very happy.



Thanks ... Yours looking good also


----------



## bho_expertz (May 5, 2011)

Hi Mjers,

One photo update. Hope you don't mind . One XBOX controler so the height can be understood :hubba:. Have also labeled them.

After this photoshoot the ladies went for a well deserved drink  

Ganesh #1




Ganesh #2



IceCool



BlackJack



Sadhu #1



Sadhu #2



Ganesh #3



Sadhu #3


----------



## BudMuncher (May 6, 2011)

Looking good  I was really suss with my new man when we started going out especially as he used to be a cop lol but he used to grow MJ and still smokes it. We just started a few plants in his greenhouse hehe


----------



## bho_expertz (May 6, 2011)

They were just some donations ... he is not my "buddy", doesn't even know the city i live  ... But he is a great person that is for sure ...
Ex-Cop growing MJ that sounds just perfect


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi Mjers,
> 
> One photo update. Hope you don't mind . One XBOX controler so the height can be understood :hubba:. Have also labeled them.
> 
> ...


----------



## bho_expertz (May 8, 2011)

Thanks pua 

Have tried to make some bending but have done it the WRONG way ...
The one i tried was Ganesh #3. This is a "different" plant, because she is a "self topped" plant. By others words she has two main colas since birth ... One of the "mutants".
When i tried to bend the main stems, i heard a crack ... It was the junction of the top ... It cracked half a little ... So i putted some cord doing a "bandage" :doh: and just give up before i did anything worse.

Have raised the light a little and have put some pots bellow the small plants to try to even the cannopy.

Have also watered 4 of them with EC 1.53 (CannaBioGen DeltaNueve), PH 6.4.

Photos tomorrow ... Some bud shots already appearing


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

lmao...sorry to hear this! If you try again, grasp the branch so it can't be stressed unduly in a bad location such as what happened above!!  I can see you trying to bandage that up....hemo's...STAT!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Glad that someone is having FUN !!! :hitchair: 

Have looked to the ladies this morning and couldn't notice any visible damage yet to my lack training in boundage :hubba:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 9, 2011)

Had a good read BHO, interesting stuff, I've got a two headed girl myself, double cola, she's a big girl!!, Anyway I really enjoyed watchin your grow. I've been usein Plant Marvel Nutes, they work well.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Skag 

Yours is damn pretty. Hope mine turns so good. I'm using @ flowering just DeltaNueve that is from a Spanish brand called CannaBioGen. It has some hormones but don't remember what else ( lot's of stuff it has ) but going to throw the ingredients here tonight so you guys can give me your feedback . Since i'm in Europe it is harder to find your gringos supplies :doh:

In this grow will also had some sugars for the last two waterings ... Heard it can make some wonders :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

MJers,

Here are the ingredients that the nuts used have. This is what is written in the label ... but in Spanish so i'm goinn to translate :doh:.

*Algae Extract - 9,5% from specie Ascophyllum nodosum*
N - 2%
PO2 - 4%
KO2 - 3%
MgO - 1%

*AminoAcids ( gr/100gr protein )*
Alanine - 5,3
Arginine - 8
Aspartic acid - 6,9
Cysteine - Traces
Glutamic acid - 10
Glycine - 5
Histidine - 1,3
Isoleucine - 2,8
Leucine - 4,6
Lysine - 4,9
Methionine - 0,7
Phenylalanine - 2,3
Proline - 2,6
Serine - 3
Treonine - 2,8
Tyrosine - 0,9
Tryptophan - Traces
Valine - 3,7

*MicroElements*
S - 210 ppm
B - 27,5 ppm
Ba - 25 ppm
Co - 8 ppm
Cu - 126 ppm
Mn - 70 ppm
Mo - 1,2 ppm
Zn - 115 ppm
Ca - 3%
Fe - 0,7%
Cd - Traces

*Enzymatic Bio Activator* - 0,7 %
*Cytokinin* - 600/800 ppm
*CarboHydrates* - Alginic acid, Mannitol, Laminarin
*Growth Promotors* - Auxin, Gibberellin, Cytokinin
*AntiOxidants and Vitamins* - 1%

This is lot's of stuff ( now that i read everything ) :doh: 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Hope you don't mind. A quick photo update from day 13 Flowering.

Do you notice the yellowish of the donations ? What can i do ? I think that i have a N def in those two. Tomorrow i'm going to water them with nutes. Or the day after.

The Bandage 



Family Shoot







The Donations


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 9, 2011)

Whenever misfortune befalls one of the girls, and she breaks, i use a Tampax tube. I split it in half and tape both sides like double splints around the stem, for smaller stems i use straws in the same manner, works well!! any cardboard tubular device of the proper size will work.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 10, 2011)

Have made a Google search on kotex tube and the first result is sex and vagine from Singapure !!! :doh:


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

Kotex...isn't that a female hygiene product??


----------



## bho_expertz (May 10, 2011)

Got what it is ... Like Tampax but Kortex :doh:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 10, 2011)

It's Tampax tube, Someone in the know set me straight!! No not straight, set me right. BHO your crackin me up, whats BHO stand for anyway Bong Hitters Organization.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 11, 2011)

Butane Honey Oil ... It can be bad because some products that butane contains but contains more or less 80% THC


----------



## bho_expertz (May 11, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Whenever misfortune befalls one of the girls, and she breaks, i use a Tampax tube.



Today needed to water two ladies and when trying to bend the bigger, Ganesh #3, snap one main cola. :doh:  I felt miserable. But remembered your earlier words and grab a tampax from the 'still' lady and did your trick.

Thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

Hi MJers,

If you want to grow something almost trouble free go for Mandala. Honestly seems that they are super-heros from MJ world ( but i'm no expert :doh

If i like the smoke i think i will not grow much more then Mandala.

Some pics ...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 12, 2011)

I like trouble Free, Trimmed up mazar picture.


----------



## Staffy (May 12, 2011)

hello.
looks good BHO. sorry to hear about the snap, but looks like u got it under control with the tampax, lol. brilliant!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I like trouble Free, Trimmed up mazar picture.



That Mazar looks sooooo goood ... Overseas shipping ?  Just kidding :ignore:





			
				Staffy said:
			
		

> hello.
> looks good BHO. sorry to hear about the snap, but looks like u got it under control with the tampax, lol. brilliant!



The tampax thing is a great tip ... Now lot's of beard man are going to the women department to buy Tampax for the green ladies :hubba:. Don't forget to choose the size and the retention type :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

I wish i would be one month ahead and looking to 2 week to go buds ... But no ... Still 6/7 weeks to go :doh: ... Man i need some weed.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 13, 2011)

hey BHO about the list of nutes you listed, i don't know nothing but a few basics, my mollassas played with steven stills, oh wait, that was manassas !, anyway "keep it simple" thats my motto!!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

It is only one nute ... That has ALL that stuff. Have read some reviews. People like it as i do. Is not available in North America, just Europe yet


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

Man i really hate when i'm too stoned and forget things :doh: !!!

Second time in this grow ( and in flowering ) that after taking care of the ladies i go to bed and forget to turn the lights back on :doh:. 8 hours of light lost.

Have decided to make some stickies so it doesn't happen again :hubba: .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2011)

Aren't you using a timer for your lights?  If not, I highly recommend getting one.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

I have a timer but since i cannot open the tent with the light on at night i need to turn the light off before opening it :doh:


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MJers,
> 
> If you want to grow something almost trouble free go for Mandala. Honestly seems that they are super-heros from MJ world ( but i'm no expert :doh
> 
> If i like the smoke i think i will not grow much more then Mandala.


I have been looking into that company and their whole philosophy re: seeds and genetics and organics, etc. I am planning on getting some seeds form them myself. Any recommendations for me? maybe something that does not get too tall or that can be trained well.. :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

Go for the stronger in THC


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

MPers,

Made some quick fixes to the setup. Have removed the fan from the bottom and tried to put her blowing to the canopy with some cords hanged on the wall of the tent. Have also put the air going outside the room where the tent is. Tomorrow going to buy a 100mm fan to the intake. Not goint to be passive any more.

Some bud shots are starting to have some frost in them .

The pics :hubba: 







Because of the weather here i'm unable to throw the 600w in the tent :doh:. This will be with the 400w. Next grow with the 600w.


----------



## BudMuncher (May 16, 2011)

NIIIIIICE! looking good bro! Just love how frosty they are already


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 16, 2011)

They do look lovely,hey, i looked at that kaliman seed promotion, Some Cheese strains from 89, I don't have a clue about the cheese,Rockstar said it won some cups in europe, I don't remember where!! No matter what seeds you buy the're gonna throw in a pack of #1 cheese. I'm really tempted, BHO have u smoked any cheese from over there?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Never smoked Cheese ... But Rockster is in my wishlist. I think that Cheese only won in the UK.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> NIIIIIICE! looking good bro! Just love how frosty they are already


:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Perhaps in some years it will be worldwide



We can only dream....


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Badger said:
			
		

> We can only dream....


 
:aok:


----------



## BudMuncher (May 17, 2011)

how far are you into flowering now bro?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Day 20 ... 40 or 45 to go.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 17, 2011)

Plants look real good bho.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Plants look real good bho.



 :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 17, 2011)

Going to give a 2,5 EC feeding to the donations. Let's see what happens


----------



## puasurfs (May 18, 2011)

GREAT looking frosty ladies there bho! wow. You are only about 5 or 6 days a head of me for flowering and my buds have no frost... zero.   They look amazing.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

Thanks pua. Today will water the mandalas. 1.75 EC. 6.5 PH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2011)

Take it easy with nutes with Mandala strains.  They are very efficient in nutrient uptake and you can burn them really easily if you push the nutes too high.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Take it easy with nutes with Mandala strains.  They are very efficient in nutrient uptake and you can burn them really easily if you push the nutes too high.



I know. Let's see how it goes but i haven't push it with 1,75 EC did i ? :hubba: 
This is the 3rd dose with DeltaNueve. Think that will be able to give another two feedings to the Mandalas and 3 to the donations. After those waterings will try to add some sugars ( Final Solution - Advanced Natural Power) :hubba: 

I really hope some weight and hard buds for the summer


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2011)

MPers,

Have feed the Donations yesterday with 2,5 EC since then had the yellowing . 
The Mandalas 1,75 EC today. PH was 6.4 in both.

Tomorrow morning will check if any damage made to the ladies or if the feed was on spot.

Some pics:


----------



## puasurfs (May 19, 2011)

Wow bho~

They look amazing.. similar to mine but well ahead. I'mma be watching what you do very closely ok? bc we are @ similar places in our respective grows and I am sure I can pick up some much needed pointers along the way!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

You are welcomed ... When have you changed lights pua ?


----------



## puasurfs (May 19, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> You are welcomed ... When have you changed lights pua ?



I am @ 16 days into flowering... just a few behind you. I did adjust my lights as you suggested and I think it helped a bunch. BUT... I have NO frost on mine what so ever... yours look quite tasty! :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

This because i changed to 12/12 @ 420 (20 April), but i'm counting flowering since the first female spotted ( one week later ). My first day of flowering was 27. Some will say it is ok to make this maths, some will say it isn't. IMO the flowering stage does not start when you change the lights but when they are sexual mature ( show sex ). But i can be wrong :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

This is a quote from THG from page 5 or 6 of this GJ ...



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ... The time they spend in 12/12 before they are sexually mature does not count as flowering time--you will start counting your flowering time when they show sex. Also, since you have not sexed the plants, you will probably have 1/2 of them male.



She got it almost right ... Got 8 males and 6 females :doh: .


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 19, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by The Hemp Goddess
... The time they spend in 12/12 before they are sexually mature does not count as flowering time--you will start counting your flowering time when they show sex. Also, since you have not sexed the plants, you will probably have 1/2 of them male.  HMMMM that kinda explains why I think that the days are not enough to maturity on a bunch of strains in the strain library, thank you. i do count dAYS,


----------



## bho_expertz (May 20, 2011)

Learned that in the last grow, don't remember with who ... Think was Fader but not sure.

But i don't know how it works with clones, because clones are already sexual mature.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 21, 2011)

First time that was able to take photos with lights on. Some leaves are falling from the bottom but up top everything looks fine. The RH level is the thing to check now. Never lower then 50% and never more then 70%. Have bought some silica dehumifiers, but it is hard to keep it low. Perhaps too much plants.

Enjoy the pics


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2011)

Looking nice!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 22, 2011)

Thanks THG. Have watered the ladies today. Tomorrow some more pics


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have watered the ladies today ... Have bought a new product from BioNova called *TML - The Missing Link*. Expensive stuff ... 250ml for 26  ( more then 30 bucks ) ... 0,5 ml per liter.

The pics:


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful. So nice.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!  Looks like you are well on your way to dankness:watchplant:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful. So nice.


Thanks Rose. Feeling happy with ladies. Excited to see them get fat. :hubba: 



			
				thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> Very nice! Looks like you are well on your way to dankness:watchplant:


 
Thanks Thomas. :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Just a small update to keep things at track.

Watered the donations with EC of 2,65. The Mandalas just water, NoBurN and TML.

Tomorrow morning will try to get some photos. Some pistils are not white anymore :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MPers,.....Some pistils are not white anymore :hubba:...



  Have they gotten pollinated somehow?  Pistils will generally only turn this early if they have been pollinated.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

I hope not ... 

They are just a few ...


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

Well i was thinking about what THG said. Going to remove all the ladies from the tent to a close inspection for hermies or nanners, tonight or tomorrow. Sincerally i do not believe but ... Males i'm 100% sure i don't have.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Some erotic photos ... Porn only when we have some buds :hubba: Not long  

Tomorrow is day of inspection ... Will take some shoots of the ladies separately. Have bought also some fly traps. The yellow and blue strips.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

Very cool my friend, nice and healthy,


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Skag :aok:

Have seen yesterday some burned leaf tips. Don't know if because the TML and the plants are having some def, but today is watering day with nutes to the Mandalas.

Going to get some shoots today of those tips so i can have yours input.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

BTW TML is a Fulvic acid. Molecular Reconstructor


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2011)

Brown tips generally signify nute burn.  Mandala strains are very efficient in nutrient uptake and require lower ppms than many other strains.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

I was reading that from their site right now. They have made some updates to their guides. Very good reading.

But i think that is just one of them. I know what i have done to this one ( have used 100ml of the donations watering :doh: ) so perhaps is that. Going to give a small amount of nutes today to the mandalas ... Perhaps 1 EC.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

THG ... Can u check pic nº5 from the last post with pics ? You can see some  pistills with different colour. I think it is normal for this stage of flowering.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 28, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks Skag :aok:
> 
> Have seen yesterday some burned leaf tips. Don't know if because the TML and the plants are having some def, but today is watering day with nutes to the Mandalas.
> 
> Going to get some shoots today of those tips so i can have yours input.


 Some of my most succesful grows had the tips burnt a little,  I just back off a little on my nutes when this happens to me, I'm likeing your variety,


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

It was just a little of burn. Have checked yesterday night and everything is good. The only problem now is RH in the 72% . But since hot is coming this way i think i will be fine. 3 days of rain and thunderstorm is enough !!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2011)

I also push my nutes until I get a little nute burn and then back off a little.  

The pistils look fine--I don't really see thaty much color change.

What are you feeding them?


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Goodness-sakes-alive bho~

Your ladies look AMAZING!!! Good idea about pushing the nutes and all but I will need a good ppm meter for that! They look super healthy and very happy! I too have an issue from time to time with a HUGE fly, a.k.a. my Nemesis... His days are soooo numbered.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I also push my nutes until I get a little nute burn and then back off a little.
> 
> The pistils look fine--I don't really see thaty much color change.
> 
> What are you feeding them?



I just use the *DeltaNueve* from *CannaBioGen*. Very complet, not made for comercial but for quality.
I water them each 10 days with the nutes. The other waterings are tap water, with NoburN and TML.

These are from *BioNova* and are:

*NoburN* - Natural Wetting Agent based on yucca-extract
*TML* - Fulvic Acid and Colloidal Minerals

My soil is pre-ferted also and it is from BioNova. BioNova just rocks .

Next grow will add some stuffs (guano, humus and some mineral magic ) to the soil, making it even stronger.

I will finish them with *Final Solution *from *Advanced Natural Power*


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Your ladies look AMAZING!!!



Thanks Pua. This is not my first grow . And we learn all the way. This is my 3rd grow in a row but always getting bigger. Started with one plant on the 1st grow, gone to 5 on the second ( got 2 females ) and 14 plants the 3rd grow (got 6 females). And it is different to start small and get bigger. First two in closet and this one in a 4feetx4feet tent.

I did 3 successfull grows 7 years ago also. And my dutch friend was a great learning experience for me also :hubba:

I'm real happy that things are going so well. Just a little afraid for the RH.

And i give them all the love i can.


----------



## Staffy (May 29, 2011)

looking good BHO!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2011)

What is in Delta Nueve and in what concentrations?  I couldn't seem to find much info on it.  I was wondering about the amount of N they are getting now.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> looking good BHO!



Thanks Staffy :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What is in Delta Nueve and in what concentrations?  I couldn't seem to find much info on it.  I was wondering about the amount of N they are getting now.



This is what DeltaNueve has:

Algae Extract - 9,5% from specie Ascophyllum nodosum
*N - 2%
*PO2 - 4%
KO2 - 3%
MgO - 1%

AminoAcids ( gr/100gr protein )
Alanine - 5,3
Arginine - 8
Aspartic acid - 6,9
Cysteine - Traces
Glutamic acid - 10
Glycine - 5
Histidine - 1,3
Isoleucine - 2,8
Leucine - 4,6
Lysine - 4,9
Methionine - 0,7
Phenylalanine - 2,3
Proline - 2,6
Serine - 3
Treonine - 2,8
Tyrosine - 0,9
Tryptophan - Traces
Valine - 3,7

MicroElements
S - 210 ppm
B - 27,5 ppm
Ba - 25 ppm
Co - 8 ppm
Cu - 126 ppm
Mn - 70 ppm
Mo - 1,2 ppm
Zn - 115 ppm
Ca - 3%
Fe - 0,7%
Cd - Traces

Enzymatic Bio Activator - 0,7 %
Cytokinin - 600/800 ppm
CarboHydrates - Alginic acid, Mannitol, Laminarin
Growth Promotors - Auxin, Gibberellin, Cytokinin
AntiOxidants and Vitamins - 1%


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Today was day of inspection. Next grow will do this more often.

Have removed some yellow leafs and really saw the problem of not LST the plants at the correct time. Way before flowering. Some bud shots that could be much better and they aren't. But a learning curve it is.

Have also found 2 nanners  in the BlackJack. One was open and the other wasn't. In the IceCool found one  . I think that is a big chance that i will have some seeds :doh:. If so going to keep some for a Hermie Party Grow in the future :hubba:. It is the only way to take this sh!t. Having some fun :hairpull: .

Have taken some pics so hang in there .

Ganesh from Mandala
#1




#2


#3


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Sadhu from Mandala

#1





#2




#3


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Donations

IceCool and BlackJak from Sweet Seeds - "Nanner carriers"

IceCool




BlackJack





Have feed Ganesh #1 and Sadhu #1 today with 0.9 EC. Changed the Carbon Air Filter for a new one, cleaned the cooltube, cleaned the floor of the tent, changed all the pots plates and rearranged the plants in a more suitable manner, so they don't touch so much each others.

They are smelling nasty and somes are looking tasty. I can see a big difference between them what is a bad thing since they are going to be all chopped at the same day.


----------



## BudMuncher (May 29, 2011)

Looking tasty man


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> Looking tasty man



Thanks :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (May 30, 2011)

Aloha bho~

Just poppin in for a sec to see what's up. Your ladies look great and their buds are comin along too! NICE!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> ......Have also found 2 nanners  in the BlackJack. One was open and the other wasn't. In the IceCool found one  . I think that is a big chance that i will have some seeds :doh:. If so going to keep some for a Hermie Party Grow in the future :hubba:. It is the only way to take this sh!t. Having some fun :hairpull: .



I would really really really advise you to get rid of the plants that hermied and throw the seeds away.  THAT is the only way to take that ****.  Carrying on hermie genetics is not fun....


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Aloha bho~
> 
> Just poppin in for a sec to see what's up. Your ladies look great and their buds are comin along too! NICE!!!



You welcome and thanks


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would really really really advise you to get rid of the plants that hermied and throw the seeds away.  THAT is the only way to take that ****.  Carrying on hermie genetics is not fun....



THG. The part of a grow was a joke but i will not remove the BlackJack and IceCool. Why not ? Because the harm is made. If the opened nanner released any pollen, it has already happened. And i need to have a good stash. Any ounce is a gift from heaven with or without seeds. If they start throwing LOT's of nanners then i will think in trashing them.

It can be sterile also right ? 

Going to check the plants for nanners Sunday. Don't know how long the nanners take to develop :doh:


----------



## Staffy (May 30, 2011)

hey mate. are u talkin about the nanners on the top of ur colas? the yellowing goin on, up top of bud?

looking good tho mate


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> hey mate. are u talkin about the nanners on the top of ur colas? the yellowing goin on, up top of bud?
> 
> looking good tho mate



That is the bud formation ... Have happened that also in the PowerPlant. The nanners are like bananas. Had never seen one but have seen the pics available here so it was easy to identify .

Thanks Staffy :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> THG. The part of a grow was a joke but i will not remove the BlackJack and IceCool. Why not ? Because the harm is made. If the opened nanner released any pollen, it has already happened. And i need to have a good stash. Any ounce is a gift from heaven with or without seeds. If they start throwing LOT's of nanners then i will think in trashing them.
> 
> It can be sterile also right ?
> 
> Going to check the plants for nanners Sunday. Don't know how long the nanners take to develop :doh:



If you got nanners this early, the chances are that you are going to get more...lots more and that they are not sterile.  You can certainly do far more damage than has already been done if they keep sprouting nanners and spewing hermie pollen.  Nanners can be hidden within the buds and not seen at all, but still release pollen.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 30, 2011)

Will check them every day. And take a decision as i see things happening. Will not rush anything.
Hope that no much damage done or will be done. But will keep a sharp eye and if necessary will trash them out.


Watered Ganesh #3 today.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 31, 2011)

Have taken a decision ... If see any more nanners today will trash them right away.

Thanks all. Later at night will update.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Didn't see any nanners yesterday but will remove them today giving the Mandalas a better space bellow the lamp. 

Have watered Ganesh #2, Sadhu #2 and Sadhu #3 with 0.9 EC and PH 6.5.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2011)

Good idea. Pamper those mandala girls.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

went to see what pamper meant 

They are being pampered for sure :aok:


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2011)

lookin' stellar !!...."Pamper" = mini-Depends..:rofl:

bho', if you get the chance,..be nice if you could update this thread ---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51527  with the heshe's info'.. 
thanks!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't took any picture of the bananas ... Should i update with no pic ?


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I didn't took any picture of the bananas ... Should i update with no pic ?



sure.. I'll take you for your word...


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi MPers,

The donations went to trash. Have rearranged the girls to see if they catch more light .

Tomorrow will take some pics in the morning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the cool things about this plant is that you will probably get just as much finished product.  Yield is more a function of your lights and strain rather than plant count--you will get x number of grams regardless of the number of plants--withing reason of course.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

Well i hope that less 2 plants better light penetration to the smaller bud sites and a lower RH level .

At least today the RH level was 22%


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking good man, HG is right on the yield, if you let the plants fill the space before flowering.  I currently run between 10 and 18 plants in my tray and yield relatively the same either way.  When running less plants, I let them get larger, using LST and Supercropping to fill the voids in the tray. In fact, I sometimes yield more with less plants.  The plants have longer to develop, the root mass develops more and is able to drive the plants to thier full potential.

Anyhow...looking forward to watching these girlies grow out!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Jbyrds. 

One thing that i still miss is a little more organization. I mean ... Sprout the seeds all at the same time, let them veg all the same time. Go for LST early on ... But it was my first grow in the tent.

Next time will be more organized ... The problem is always the hurry to have some smoke :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

MPers,

Just a quick update . Finally RH at acceptable levels. 45%.

Watered Ganesh #1 and #3 and Sadhu #1. 8 Liters for 3 plants with tap water, 6.47 PH, NoburN and TML :aok:

The pics:












And the new family member:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi MPers,

A little more then 20 days to finish. Just one more watering with nutes and then sugar for them.

Everything is looking fine except for some burned leafs because of the cooltube. Have alreay raised a bit so no more damage done.

Have some thryps in the balcony so my thoughts are going to that. But they didn't went to tent :hubba:.

Some pics folks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2011)

They are looking good.  I have to say that I do not understand starving your girls for the last 3 weeks or so of their lives.....


----------



## Staffy (Jun 6, 2011)

that looks like its gonna be some tasty stuff u got mate. plants, not the cat. LOL.
kitty is very cute, do u have more cats?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They are looking good.  I have to say that I do not understand starving your girls for the last 3 weeks or so of their lives.....




Since the next watering with nutes is 3 days from now and the feedings should be with 10 days difference i don't know if is good idea to water more with nutes. But will check the calendar and see if the dates match :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> that looks like its gonna be some tasty stuff u got mate. plants, not the cat. LOL.
> kitty is very cute, do u have more cats?



I think that the fun part is going to happen now. They are going to fat a little 

Only cat ... For now


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Yesterday have seen the first nute defs in the plants. I think calcium or iron. But soooo little . My fault because don't know if the "sucess for now" is because of the seed company, nutrients and ph in correct manner or skills. Today have feed them with some EC 1.76 and PH 6.78. Still don't know if the last with nutes or not. Less then 20 days it takes. Perhaps just sugars so the leaves can do their work.

Some pics tomorrow morning if i awake early :doh:.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey BHO, check out the strain exchange they have on here, scary stuff, meeting up in person lol.hxxp******************  I saw Trainwreck !!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 9, 2011)

Crazy bastards ... Strain Exchanges  ... Someday will be Strains Swing


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 9, 2011)

Not correct . I can only open my tent with the lights out. So i wait until the lights are on ( have a timer ) then i shutdown the lights a bit and do the stuff i need to do. Usually never more then 10 minutes. :aok: ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi MPers,

13 days to start checking the thrics. Well already done that  just for fun.

Things are smooth like we want. Have feed tap water with a higher dosage of TML from BioNova. Next waterings with Final Solution.

Some photos for your and mine delight :










If the smokes equals the look i will be a happy man 3 weeks from now :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Almost done :hubba: ... Some pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you so excited? It looks nice. How long are you going to take them?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are you so excited? It looks nice. How long are you going to take them?



Woman  i'm so excited. Have already seen some seeds but that is not going to ruin my happiness for sure 

Going to turn the lights out friday night ( 24 June ) , chop some saturday and the others sunday.

Have lost my mind and going to buy a volcano to enjoy the benefits of hard work :hubba: .


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome! i would love to try one of those. I use my vape every day, lots of times a day  I love it. I cough no more. Not ever. wonderful.
Good for you. Let us know!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

What did you end up getting ratio wise. So far i am at 60% females for my first seed grow, but I still have two that could be boys. We did our grows pretty different I think. I don't think i feed mine enough. Yours veged quick right? and mine were stupid long veg, 63 days I think. It will be fun to see if there is much difference in ours. I am super impressed with the mandala strains I have tried this grow. Amazing sturdy plants that are so pliable. I cloned everything, or took cuttings too soon to call um clones.
Sorry I wrote an essay.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 15, 2011)

You are welcomed to essay when you wish :aok:.

I don't know sinceraly because of the twins stuff. But it should been 50% perhaps. Really different grow types since they were germed at the same time. But i should have like 40 to 50 gr per plants and you should have a little more :doh:. 

I also liked growing those. Just need to feel the smoke but for now i am happy.

The Sadhu has a really Kush look. i like the frost of them in the leaves. honestly very good. 

woman i'm sooo excited .... :giggle: don't tell to mr


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't think i feed mine enough. Yours veged quick right? and mine were stupid long veg, 63 days I think.



Some took 5 weeks, others 4 and some others just 3. It is funny to see the differences between them and between the ones that were topped and the ones that have the main cola.

Next grow will take the challenge a little further but that will be a next op.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you clone before flower? I can't remember. It is weird to clone something you have never tasted. They smell good in veg.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 15, 2011)

Frosty goodness man!  Way to grow!   :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Did you clone before flower? I can't remember. It is weird to clone something you have never tasted. They smell good in veg.




No clones ... For the next grow it will happen. HashBerry, Sadhu and 8 Miles High. Will clone all for doing some SOG's.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 16, 2011)

jbyrd said:
			
		

> Frosty goodness man!  Way to grow!   :hubba:



Thanks :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MPers,
> 
> Almost done :hubba: ... Some pics.
> 
> ...



Those do not look ready to me--I would be for giving them at least 9 weeks of flowering.  You didn't put them into 12/12 until 5-4 and some of them didn't even have alternating nodes.  The 24th will only be 7 weeks (Mandala's strains do not finish that fast).  IMO, you are at least 2 weeks too early.  I would expect those to bulk up quite a bit more.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

They went to 12/12 at 20 april. At Mandala site says 60 to 65 days. Going to check the thrics at 23 June and will chop them 25 and 26 June. That is the weekend that i have to do this. Hope is enough :doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2011)

These were tiny seedlings on 3-30 when you started your journal.  On 4-20 they would have only been 3 to 3-1/2 weeks old.  On page five, you say that 5-4 is their first week of flowering (and they were not sexually mature when you did put them into 12/12, so this extends the flowering time).  Having grown many Mandala strains, I personally do not believe that they are ready for harvest.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 17, 2011)

gotta agree with hemp on this one... My mandala never finished in under 9wks.  Those still have a lot of growth left in em', you chop early and u'll be loosing a lot of weight.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

Well i have my calender ... Let me see ...

The older were germed 21 March. Some other 28 the most.

I changed to 12/12 at 20 April. At day 29 i had all the males removed. The older showed sex at 23 or 24 April. I can see your point perhaps the 9th week is at 1 July. Need to see ... i cannot harvest that weekend that is for sure. Have the kiddo that weekend.
The most i can take one day off and do the harvest like 29 June. Need to see need to see :doh:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 17, 2011)

if it were me, I'd hold off till week 10 then.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

Oki will see that then. The thrics are quite clear. Thanks for the tip will see ... Perhaps is better that way. Will see.


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 18, 2011)

have you checked the trichomes yet? how are they looking?

Looking good tho


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

Clear ... Some milky but just a few. Will check thursday next week and make my decision if chop 25 June or 4 July. Isn't 4 July a special date for you gringos ?

Thanks Bud ... How is your smoke ?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2011)

it will be worth the wait, you know it will bho. You can hang in.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

Guess that will wait ... 
Will last feed them with Bio-Forte from BioNova then. A plant fortifier(?) with lot's of P and K :hubba:. 

4 of July it will be.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2011)

God Bless America!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

USA !!! USA !!!  :doh:

Rocky !!! Rocky !! :48:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

MPers,

Going to feed the ladies with some K and P. Before some shoots. Look at 4th pic ... that bud completely full of crystals. Sadhu. Beautifull one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2011)

They are looking great.  You should be well rewarded for your patience--I think a July 4th harvest sounds a lot better.  They will bulk up and get even more crystally (LOL--I don't think that is a real word).  Great job.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 18, 2011)

:aok: I have my ideas but i'm open minded for better ones :doh:

Thanks THG for your input. Take it ... smoke one with me Grandma 

:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 19, 2011)

They look great BHO, our forefathers signed the Declaration of Independence on the 4th of july, Traditionally a night for fireworks in the USA,  Rocky, rocky, Your crackin me up, Its stoney not rocky.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 19, 2011)

It will be a full day for me ... 6 plants to trim :doh: At the end my eyes and hands will be like fireworks aswell


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking great BHO  My smoke is quality, just what the doctor ordered haha! Loving the Ganesh, proper knock out but at same time inspiring. Can't wait to grow more of his strains that I got in a few months. Waiting on Nirvana Bubblelicious to finish at the moment and they are taking their time finishing grr!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that you liked the smoke my man :aok:
Hope then that mine is at least equal 

:48:


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that you liked the smoke my man :aok:
> Hope then that mine is at least equal
> 
> :48:



Thanks  Hope it suits you  I must inform you though that I'm a girl :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 21, 2011)

honest ? i was betting for a male ... eheheh :doh:


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> Thanks  Hope it suits you  I must inform you though that I'm a girl :doh:


 
We love female growers  :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 21, 2011)

I love a female stoner don't mind to grow for her :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Can't see the end of this op so i can have my smoke. Have antecipated myself and bought the Volcano :hubba:. Have already tried and for me it is worth the price.

Some pics:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on the volcano. I have never used one. Is it bag only? I love my vape!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 22, 2011)

Bag Only ... Woman i'm so baked ... :ccc:


----------



## kytsam (Jun 22, 2011)

hEY BHO Plants looking so tasty man  mmmmm id love to pick a bud... or 2 out of my screen lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 23, 2011)

kytsam :aok: next week will pick them all !!!


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

niceee enjoy ur harvest man


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 23, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Bag Only ... Woman i'm so baked ... :ccc:



You can order a wip for it but it comes separately. 

Your girls are really nice man, that vape is gonna have all of work ahead of it.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 23, 2011)

It has a cool bag of 10 feet  ... That will be some party. I'm really enjoying the Volcane. The high is very different and if i can cut in the cigars ( dutch/european way ) it is a win .

Thanks lord ... it is going to be the test run of the Volcano


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 24, 2011)

2 - 3 weeks ? that is a long way ... that would be 72-81 days. In the Mandala site it gives 60 to Ganesh and 60 to 65 to Sadhu. And for the trichs inspection they are already almost completed milky.

I'm ok because i have the 4 of July under my eye but if i see that they will take longer i will just wait.

Thanks for stopping irish :aok:

I have tried yesterday the Ganesh in the Volcano :stoned:


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 25, 2011)

Hehe no worries, your ladies look lush  I been growing (and smoking) for a while now. Still not great at it but getting me and my fella lots of great herb for free so I'm not complaining  I'm happy I just harvested my last 2 plants phew!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats for the harvest ... Cannot wait ... I want to trim


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Checked the trichs and everything clear/milky yet. Some pics:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 26, 2011)

Have bud mold in the sadhu that wasn't topped. Removed big part of the main cola and have decided to harvest tomorrow morning.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 26, 2011)

I haven't had big cola bud mold but i've been expecting it,I keep tellin the mrs. we gotta top the plants for the summer grow, I can get away with not topping in the winter. What was the average humidity? Oh man I hope its just the one bud, so sorry to hear this. There's just so much to look out for growin good MJ.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 27, 2011)

50% to 55% of RH. Man this sucks :doh:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Because of the bud rot i decided to harvest everything. Perhaps a mistake but i got afraid of major rot. 

Thanks all gods it wasn't that severe and was just that plant that had a main cola. Have bought a mini dehumifier today ( receiving next week ) that i hope will prevent this to happen again.

Some pics before harvest. The pots are 11 liters ( 3 gallon more or else ).


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry about the mold, good looking harvest though!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2011)

great lookin girls you got there, BHO. Been ghostin round awhile, gotta say u did awesome w/ this grow. 

Peace n' Budskies,

7greeneyes


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you clone any of them girls? If they were close, I think your decision to harvest was a good one.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sorry about the mold, good looking harvest though!!


 
Thanks Roddy. I have learned a lot with this grow. And will buy new setup. :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> great lookin girls you got there, BHO. Been ghostin round awhile, gotta say u did awesome w/ this grow.
> 
> Peace n' Budskies,
> 
> 7greeneyes


 
Thanks 7greeneyes. :aok:  It could be better but we learn with mistakes. Going to see how it goes.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Did you clone any of them girls? If they were close, I think your decision to harvest was a good one.


 
No clones man. Thanks for the support. Nice bras  and funny story  .

The plan was 4 July. One week earlier.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi MPers,

Have everything hanged in the tent. Have used more or else 70 cloth clippings :hubba:.

Will make a stop until the mid of August, because of heat.

But the next run is already planned. Things that will do.

 - *Germination of Seeds * - All the seeds at the same time :doh:. From Mandala, 6 "HashBerry" and 6 "8 Miles High".

 - *Soil*- Will add Humus, Guano and a Soil Enhancer of BioNova

 - *Light and Air Control* - Bought a Mini-Dehumidifier - Solac DH8935 ( 0.3 Liters/day with a 1.5 Liters reservoir )
			 - Will buy two air columns
			 - Will replace the 400 HPS CoolTube for a 600 HPS Adjust-A-Wing and Heat Spreader
			 - Will put the air filter at top of tent
			 - Will buy a Philips StarLight Reflector 4x55w to do the vegging

 - *Top/Growth Control*	 - Will top all of them at the 3rd internode
			 - Will put 4 sticks in each corner of the pots and some cord, making something to prevent the bending and something to LST


Will also buy a new tent where will try to clone.

Will take a pic of the hanging buds laterzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi MPers,

As promised:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

Are ya pretty happy there bho? I would think so. new pot, new vape. Congrats on all. Enjoy!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are ya pretty happy there bho? I would think so. new pot, new vape. Congrats on all. Enjoy!


 
Thanks Rose. I could be better if the rot didn't appear but i'm pretty glad i notice that in time :aok: . Just need to buy some more fans and get the dehumidifier to be better prepared next time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you believe all the stuff that can come up in a grow. We gotta be on our toes. We will get it down and like MM says, have an uneventful grow. that is a goal of mine.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Lot's of stuff to fill our head ... That is for sure ... And the equipament necessary for proper bud ... :doh:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

I love it when people think they are going to have "free smoke". When does that happen?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats, my friend!! A learning experience that was rewarding as well...all good!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm starting to enjoy my labour on the Volcano ... Feeling high


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love it when people think they are going to have "free smoke". When does that happen?



Never !!! Just all the waterings and feedings checks ... All our hard work is in the smoke !!! That is priceless  !!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Congrats, my friend!! A learning experience that was rewarding as well...all good!



Next will be better prepared. For the first grow in the tent i cannot be very harsh with myself.

Will wait until have proper weights to see if i'm happy or sad. My goal is at least 200 gr of this 6 plants. If less i will be sad. If more i will be happy .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2011)

Duder,

u did great. Bud mold is just yet one more item we need to remember to chk 4 and add to our experience. great job anyway. you got smoke now, right??? lol...

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 28, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi MPers,
> 
> As promised:
> 
> ...


  Whats the temps and humidity in the drying area?? , within a week of goal, You did great !!!,


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 29, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Duder,
> 
> u did great. Bud mold is just yet one more item we need to remember to chk 4 and add to our experience. great job anyway. you got smoke now, right??? lol...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words 7greeneyes. And YES i have smoke  ... The goal for next op is to have THE smoke :hubba:.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 29, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Whats the temps and humidity in the drying area?? , within a week of goal, You did great !!!,



Temps are between 20º to 27º and RH 45-55%. Thanks man. It is a bummer because it was only one more week. But glad that it didn't appear sooner


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi MPers,

After 3 days curing here are some pics and the weights. I'm sad and happy. Sad because of the weight but very happy because of the smoke.

I got 189 gr of buds. And i had removed a big part of the main cola of one Sadhu that went to trash.

Some pics. Tomorrow will take a bud shoot.






*Smoke Report
*
*Ganesh* - Strong but it gives you a inner peace feeling. A nice tranquility. It is a Shanti weed .

*Sadhu* - Taste hash. Not so strong as Ganesh but more body high.

I would like to thanks everyone here that helped me along the way. A very big much much much thank you .

Have cleaned the tent and made some changes. Have also bought a Philips StarLight Reflector with 220 watts that will use for veg. Next grow will use a 600 w HPS with a A-A-W.

16th August will be back with another grow-OP. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey bho, good job. You finished about a month or more sooner then me and I think we started around the same time. It has been fun to follow your grow. Thanks for your journal. Enjoy... What is shanti weed?  Inner peace, what more could you want?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey bho, good job. You finished about a month or more sooner then me and I think we started around the same time. It has been fun to follow your grow. Thanks for your journal. Enjoy... What is shanti weed?  Inner peace, what more could you want?




Thanks Rose. Shanti. Google it . Will follow closely yours Satori now in the middle finish, so i can be prepared when me time arrives .


----------



## BudMuncher (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta love that Ganesh eh?!! Well done on harvest, don't worry about the weight man just enjoy your work  And next time look forward to even bigger buds


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 11, 2011)

Ganesh is very good smoke. Very good indeed. Will be one to do again :aok:.

I'm enjoying the hard labour


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Ganesh is very good smoke. Very good indeed. Will be one to do again :aok:.
> 
> I'm enjoying the hard labour


 the fruits of our labor!!!  I'm really happy for ya guy,take a big bong hit for me!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Skag :aok:


----------

